# Any fish biologist wanna take a guess?



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

IS IT BILLY WALLBASS???? I LOVE THOUSE SONGS HE SINGS


----------



## Crooked Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

If its a photoshop, they fooled me. I like JJMac answer a Smalleye. Imagine the fight of the smallmouth with the reward of a walleye. Maybe someone can get started with the crossbreeding.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

PCB'S and other toxins without a doubt.:gaga:


----------



## Northlander (Jan 24, 2006)

I vote for the small-eye. Probably some secret DNR ginetic testing batch of fish. It's a conspiracy...... hehe


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Wow,strange looking for sure......Did it glow in the dark?


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Perhaps it was attacked and escaped from a cougar when it was young.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

hypox said:


> Everyone knows that's a pinkeye


Thats what I was thinking does look like it crossbred with a pinky or posible crappy.It would take some genetic testing to figure this out but definately a strange looking fish.I might even consider having something like that mounted had i caught it.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Don't have a clue, just want to be here if somebody figures it out.


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

A spinal deformity which is common in some aquarium fish 

I believe the the condition is related to TB.

Thats my guess

It is hard imagine how tough it would be for that fish to survive in the wild.


TD


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

lawnguy said:


> Crapp-eye.


I was thinking Cra-lleye, but I like Crapp-eye better. :lol:


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> How bout a walleye pumping iron. Short and muscular.


If it was pumping iron, Waaaay too many steroids!!

Jumbo prerch x walleye = Wall~erch ??


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

tdduckman....I believe the condition is related to TB........

Does that mean we can't use "BAIT" to fish with in 452 anymore?


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol whoa whoa whoa back up...He caught that ice fishing right?? How the heck did he get it through the whole?:lol: 

Shane


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Its a Crapeye. What ever it was living in was crap


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Crooked Dave said:


> ...This photo is from last winter caught by a third party on the St. Joe River. My guess is a mutated Walleye, but not sure. Anyone venture a guess?...


Wild looking 'eye...Isn't there a nuclear power plant near the St. Joe?


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I always hoped I'd find the person who had this was a site member. My friend, I am a field tester for Nature Vision Inc. what you have there is a Prototype wireless camera we were testing and well lets just say the reason you "caught" it is why it's a prototype since it kind of got away from me on a field test. Let me know your address and we'll have one of our crew come by and pick it up, we'll even throw in a coupon towards your next Nature Vision purchase.


----------



## Salami (Dec 23, 2004)

Thats whats known as a Pink-Eyed-Perch!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I think his brother is around here somewhere.


----------



## Custom Rod Builder (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks like a wallbass to me! Either way, it would end up on my wall. LOL ne_eye:


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

TJ Now that is one handsom Perch :lol:


----------



## Fish-or-Die (Jan 24, 2003)

My question is just how'd that get out of the Tittabawassee and into the St. Joe, I thought we were the only one's with mutated fish.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

.... that this guy/gal had been hanging out too much down by the Cook Nuclear power plant discharge!! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I'd name the fish a "Browneye". I bet if you can get past the smell it would make for some great eating!


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

I think it could be a perch that has be neglected by the perch- milker . It is way to full of milk. . Someone please contact SEAWEED quick before it explodes.


----------

